# Sharpening Stone



## biker13 (Nov 29, 2011)

Where can I purchase a good sharpening stone? Arkansas hard stone or something along those lines.Thanks for any help.


----------



## germag (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.bestsharpeningstones.com/


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 9, 2011)

A diamond stick will get you sharper, faster....


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 9, 2011)

I recommend the Norton Sharpening Stone system, 3 stones in an oil bath, excellent choice.

John I.


----------



## biker13 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help.I got a soft and a hard Arkansas at Academy.Stropping on an old belt and life is good.


----------

